
Cross-Platform Web Development with ASP.NET Core, Node.js and Webpack - koistya
https://twitter.com/koistya/status/738322129591095296
======
koistya
[https://github.com/kriasoft/aspnet-starter-
kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/aspnet-starter-kit) — ASP.NET Core Starter
Kit

